# Seniors on Social Security, Have You Received Your Stimulus Check Yet?



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2020)

Have those seniors here who receive direct deposit for their Social Security benefits, received your stimulus deposit yet?  Did you file taxes last year?  Yesterday my SS was deposited into my account, but I have not yet received the stimulus, and we did file last year.  I can wait, even if they send a check by mail, but I was curious if others here received theirs yet.  Please take the poll.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2020)

Yes, I received my stimulus deposit yesterday.  I was happily surprised as I thought they had forgotten about me! Oh yes, and I did not file taxes as I was not employed.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 14, 2020)

Yep ...already deposited and Spent ....it went to st Mary’s Children’s hospital.... we donate anyway but this year they got a bonus


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2020)

Yes,I have received mine a few weeks ago. I paid my taxes and have direct deposit for my SS.


----------



## Devi (May 14, 2020)

Yes. Received it a couple(?) of weeks ago via mail. Also have direct deposit for SS.


----------



## peppermint (May 14, 2020)

Not yet....It's ok,   We won't starve...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2020)

Not yet.

I did file and pay my taxes before April 15th and I do have direct deposit for SS.  I do not keep my banking information on file with the IRS.

The _guvmint_ website says *I may be entitled to a stimulus check* or similar vague message.

I read an article that said the paper checks were being issued each week in waves based on income.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I did file and pay my taxes before April 15th and I do have direct deposit for SS.  I do not keep my banking information on file with the IRS.
> 
> ...


Same here Aunt Bea, I don't keep any banking info either on file with the IRS....just had to provide a bank account when I applied for SS, so they could do the direct deposit.

Thanks to everyone here who replied and took the poll, good to see so many here have already received it.  If my stimulus check comes in, I'll post when it arrived here on this thread.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

I received mine,  via direct deposit,  the last week of April. ...   and  I haven't filed a tax return in  several  years.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I did file and pay my taxes before April 15th and I do have direct deposit for SS.  I do not keep my banking information on file with the IRS.
> 
> ...


The direct deposits seem to be happening on Wednesdays early in the morning, very early.  A friend of mine got his then and so did I.  Both of us get SS direct deposits.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The direct deposits seem to be happening on Wednesdays early in the morning, very early. A friend of mine got his then and so did I. Both of us get SS direct deposits.


Ruth, is your regular day a Wednesday?  Mine is, and I expected to get it on a Wednesday....but not sure.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruth, is your regular day a Wednesday?  Mine is, and I expected to get it on a Wednesday....but not sure.


No, not particularly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

I just checked the email from the USPS tracking service and it looks like I will have a check in today's mail from my rich Uncle Sam.


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2020)

About three weeks ago. We both got ours, at the same time, seperates checks.


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2020)

Nothing yet.  But, we're in no hurry...so long as the check does eventually arrive.  If we're lucky, and there is a major downturn in this virus, and/or a workable treatment is found, we will probably apply these funds to an anticipated trip to Las Vegas this Fall....helping both the airlines and the casinos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2020)

So, has everyone who had it direct deposited into their bank account, already given their account info in the past to the IRS?  We never had tax refunds or anything deposited into our accounts....just set one up for Social Security.  I guess this is why we haven't had the stimulus payment deposited yet....may just get a check in the future.


----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> So, has everyone who had it direct deposited into their bank account, already given their account info in the past to the IRS?  We never had tax refunds or anything deposited into our accounts....just set one up for Social Security.  I guess this is why we haven't had the stimulus payment deposited yet....may just get a check in the future.



Anyone who doesn't have to file HAS TO fil out a NON FILERS form with IRS. Or you won't get a check.
Its easy just go to site answer 6v questions.They don't know your direct info if you haven't filed.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Anyone who doesn't have to file HAS TO fil out a NON FILERS form with IRS. Or you won't get a check.
> Its easy just go to site answer 6v questions.They don't know your direct info if you haven't filed.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here


Thanks @MeAgain  again, we did file taxes last year, just never gave bank info to the IRS for any reason and prefer not to now.  If we don't get a direct deposit in the account we have for our SS, then we'll just wait and get the stimulus check in the regular mail, I figure by the end of June it should arrive.


----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I received mine,  via direct deposit,  the last week of April. ...   and  I haven't filed a tax return in  several  years.





SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks @MeAgain  again, we did file taxes last year, just never gave bank info to the IRS for any reason and prefer not to now.  If we don't get a direct deposit in the account we have for our SS, then we'll just wait and get the stimulus check in the regular mail, I figure by the end of June it should arrive.



Ok thats good I'd hate to see people who don't file lose out of course thats what the news said but who knows,huh?


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks @MeAgain  again, we did file taxes last year, just never gave bank info to the IRS for any reason and prefer not to now.  If we don't get a direct deposit in the account we have for our SS, then we'll just wait and get the stimulus check in the regular mail, I figure by the end of June it should arrive.



Given the "efficiency" of most government agencies, I would NOT want to give them my bank information.  I would much rather wait a bit longer than to risk their sloppy handling of my financial data.  I file my taxes electronically every year, and usually have the refunds within 2 or 3 weeks.  Depositing a check is just a minor errand during a normal run to town.


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> *So, has everyone who had it direct deposited into their bank account, already given their account info in the past to the IRS? * We never had tax refunds or anything deposited into our accounts....just set one up for Social Security.  I guess this is why we haven't had the stimulus payment deposited yet....may just get a check in the future.



No, not at all @SeaBreeze ....   IRS got my information from SS.   
The yearly SSA-1099 Form that Social Security sends in January is where the IRS gets the account information to deposit the funds. 
 Anyway that is how they  got my info.  ...   I didn't do anything.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 16, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> No, not at all @SeaBreeze ....   IRS got my information from SS.
> The yearly SSA-1099 Form that Social Security sends in January is where the IRS gets the account information to deposit the funds.
> Anyway that is how they  got my info.  ...   I didn't do anything.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> No, not at all @SeaBreeze ....   IRS got my information from SS.
> The yearly SSA-1099 Form that Social Security sends in January is where the IRS gets the account information to deposit the funds.
> Anyway that is how they  got my info.  ...   I didn't do anything.



Same here. IRS gets info from SSA-1099.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> So, has everyone who had it direct deposited into their bank account, already given their account info in the past to the IRS?  We never had tax refunds or anything deposited into our accounts....just set one up for Social Security.  I guess this is why we haven't had the stimulus payment deposited yet....may just get a check in the future.


Never gave my info. to the IRS but SS already  had it.  I don't know how it all works but just glad I finally got it.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2020)

I just got it today.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 18, 2020)

We got ours the same day a few weeks ago. Direct deposit. Haven't filed a tax return in 8 years.


----------



## Butterfly (May 18, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Anyone who doesn't have to file HAS TO fil out a NON FILERS form with IRS. Or you won't get a check.
> Its easy just go to site answer 6v questions.They don't know your direct info if you haven't filed.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here



I haven't filed in several years and I got mine.  They deposit it to the account your social security check is deposited into.

The information about having to fill out a non filers' form is out of date.  They changed that for those who get a social security check, and no non filers' form is required.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2020)

I don't know why I got a paper check.  I sent in payment for my taxes for last year & the routing number was on my check.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Have those seniors here who receive direct deposit for their Social Security benefits, received your stimulus deposit yet?  Did you file taxes last year?  Yesterday my SS was deposited into my account, but I have not yet received the stimulus, and we did file last year.  I can wait, even if they send a check by mail, but I was curious if others here received theirs yet.  Please take the poll.


Do I get a check?
Can not call bank no phone no sim card, Android failure. Bank is too far away to walk I am disabled depended on my phone for everything. Stuck


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> Do I get a check?
> Can not call bank no phone no sim card, Android failure. Bank is too far away to walk I am disabled depended on my phone for everything. Stuck


Can you contact your bank through the device you're using to post on here?


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

delete


----------



## terry123 (May 19, 2020)

Got a check last week.  Already deposited.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I received mine,  via direct deposit,  the last week of April. ...   and  I haven't filed a tax return in  several  years.



Same here...last week of April ...direct deposit and haven’t filed taxes in years.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I'm reading that the next wave of payments will be in the form of debit cards,  not checks.


Where did you read that?


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Where did you read that?


I've seen the idea in a few places but the proposed ABC Act was one that intended to use a debit card to load stimulus funds monthly.  I think that the ABC bill has lost traction and been replaced. 

The ABC Act is a _universal_ basic income program, so it wouldn’t cut off eligibility at a certain income level, and every American would receive the benefit. It would disburse funds through a prepaid debit card, so those without bank accounts could receive help as well. 

https://www.sightline.org/2020/05/07/three-big-covid-19-stimulus-ideas-to-help-renters-and-workers/


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've seen the idea in a few places but the proposed ABC Act was one that intended to use a debit card to load stimulus funds monthly.  I think that the ABC bill has lost traction and been replaced.
> 
> The ABC Act is a _universal_ basic income program, so it wouldn’t cut off eligibility at a certain income level, and every American would receive the benefit. It would disburse funds through a prepaid debit card, so those without bank accounts could receive help as well.
> 
> https://www.sightline.org/2020/05/07/three-big-covid-19-stimulus-ideas-to-help-renters-and-workers/


Thanks for the info, @AuntBea.  I hadn't heard about it.


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Yes, debit cards coming to the people who have NOT received any stimulus money yet.

 Treasury Department says it will begin sending out debit cards to millions of Americans this week loaded with their stimulus payment.

The cards, issued by MetaBank, will be sent to people who did not provide the IRS with banking information and whose tax return was processed at IRS centers in Austin and Andover.
The cards can be used to withdraw cash from an ATM, transfer funds to a bank account, issue a check, or make purchases wherever Visa is accepted.
The government cannot track purchases you make on the card.

https://www.businessinsider.com/per...p-prepaid-debit-card-questions-answers-2020-5


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Yes, debit cards coming  ....  Guess they want you to spend it....
> 
> The Treasury Department says it will begin sending out debit cards to millions of Americans this week loaded with their stimulus payment.
> The cards, issued by MetaBank, will be sent to people who did not provide the IRS with banking information and whose tax return was processed at IRS centers in Austin and Andover.
> ...


On an added note, this is for people who haven't already received their payments:
https://www.businessinsider.com/per...ing-prepaid-debit-cards-stimulus-money-2020-5


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> On an added note, this is for people who haven't already received their payments:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/per...ing-prepaid-debit-cards-stimulus-money-2020-5


it's not additional money for those who already received the money.


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> it's not additional money for those who already received the money.



Yes ..true!   ..  so many people have not received the money yet, so this is how it is coming.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Are you people saying we’re getting More money??

Pretty soon I’ll be rich,  lol

I’m spending a lot less for everything...not buying anything but food basically...I think Geico didn’t even take their monthly payment this month.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Are you people saying we’re getting More money??
> 
> Pretty soon I’ll be rich,  lol
> 
> I’m spending a lot less for everything...not buying anything but food basically...I think Geico didn’t even take their monthly payment this month.


They haven't passed anything for more money..  this is re: people who haven't yet received the first payments.


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Are you people saying we’re getting More money??
> 
> Pretty soon I’ll be rich,  lol
> 
> I’m spending a lot less for everything...not buying anything but food basically...I think Geico didn’t even take their monthly payment this month.



Hey @CeeCee ... first, happy to see you around here! ....  

The 'wave' of money is all about the initial stimulus package.  .. I'm confusing people I guess.   Not unusual for me!!
The debt cards are going to people who  didn't  already get direct deposit or a check in the mail in April or early May.   
.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Thanks, I’m happy to be here, feel better emotionally today, time is going faster too.

I probably misread what you said, thought I read something in the news about talk of another one..so I assumed it had passed


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks, I’m happy to be here, feel better emotionally today, time is going faster too.
> 
> I probably misread what you said, thought I read something in the news about talk of another one..so I assumed it had passed



Probably depends on if the economy gets rolling ahead or not.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Yes, debit cards coming  ....  Guess they want you to spend it....
> 
> The Treasury Department says it will begin sending out debit cards to millions of Americans this week loaded with their stimulus payment.
> The cards, issued by MetaBank, will be sent to people who did not provide the IRS with banking information and whose tax return was processed at IRS centers in Austin and Andover.
> ...


Is this in addition to the first stimulus payment; I want to make sure I get this right.


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Is this in addition to the first stimulus payment; I want to make sure I get this right.





Bonnie said:


> *No  .... it is  about the initial stimulus package.
> I'm confusing people I guess. ...     Not unusual for me.
> 
> The debt cards are going to people who  didn't  already get direct deposit or a check in the mail in April or early May. *



I need to quit posting  .............lol


----------



## Red Cinders (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the update, Bonnie.  I still haven't received my check and even after trying all of the tricks that are supposed to help, "Get My Payment" still gives no information.  I figure I haven't received it yet because I'm not on Social Security and used TurboTax.  The husband, who is on Social Security, received his at the end of April.  Although debit cards seem like a pain compared to a simple check, I won't complain if it ever shows up.  At this point, I've kind of given up.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2020)

Red Cinders said:


> Thanks for the update, Bonnie.  I still haven't received my check and even after trying all of the tricks that are supposed to help, "Get My Payment" still gives no information.  I figure I haven't received it yet because I'm not on Social Security and used TurboTax.  The husband, who is on Social Security, received his at the end of April.  Although debit cards seem like a pain compared to a simple check, I won't complain if it ever shows up.  At this point, I've kind of given up.



Don't give up -- keep after it!  It's too much money to give up on.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Can you contact your bank through the device you're using to post on here?


No only online, tried to connect to bank several times
First time it went through 'they' allowed me to transfer savings to my checking. It worked. Then the next day I needed more for food for extra supplies. They cut me off Everytime I tried after that. They thought I would call them even after giving them all my private info as in ss # etc. Then by this third month they say my email addy I'd invalid.......can't change your email or add it.....it was under old email addy. My husband's name on it made me want to change for new email.
Ok this is getting soooo old I may have to take it to the grave with me......


----------



## Autumn72 (May 20, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Same here...last week of April ...direct deposit and haven’t filed taxes in years.


How did you find out?


----------



## CeeCee (May 20, 2020)

Looked at my online bank acct on April 29th (I think) and there it was.

I read somewhere that those who didn’t receive it in the first wave of direct deposits would get it in second wave....and I did.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

I have not filed for 2019 yet, applied for the stimulus check last Wednesday or Thursday and got it yesterday (Monday).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2020)

Update, just received our check in today's mail.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Update, just received our check in today's mail.


That's great!


----------



## Don M. (May 23, 2020)

Our check arrived today, also.  We'll put it in the bank on Tuesday.


----------



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

Update from this morning's news:  if anyone didn't receive their checks, you might be receiving it in the form of a debit card.  Pay attention to your incoming mail


----------



## Duster (May 24, 2020)

I got the debit card a few days ago.  Since I hadn't heard about it, I had to check out if it was for real.  Maybe by issuing a card they plan to put more $ on it in the future.  
I plan to do my patriotic duty and spend it to help stimulate the economy!


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 29, 2020)

*Second Stimulus Check 2020 Update: Everything We Know About a Potential Second Round of Money for Americans.....*

Lawmakers on both sides of the aisle have supported giving additional financial help for Americans as the coronavirus pandemic continues. But some may be cooling to the idea of a second round of stimulus checks and it's unclear when–if ever–Americans could see another payment.

As money still trickles into Americans pockets from the CARES Act, a stimulus package that President Donald Trump signed in March, legislators are discussing a second round of payments. The HEROES Act that passed the House of Representatives on May 15 includes economic impact payments. Three Democratic senators introduced a bill to give people $2,000 payments on a monthly basis for the duration of the pandemic and three months after it ends.

https://www.newsweek.com/second-sti...ow-about-potential-second-round-money-1507067


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 29, 2020)

We filed taxes last year and got the stimulus check direct deposited on April 14th.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Nothing yet.  But, we're in no hurry...so long as the check does eventually arrive.  If we're lucky, and there is a major downturn in this virus, and/or a workable treatment is found, we will probably apply these funds to an anticipated trip to Las Vegas this Fall....helping both the airlines and the casinos.


I too am up for a trip there and hopefully can meet my daughter there if possible.  We drive over.  But I expect the casinos to help me .


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *Second Stimulus Check 2020 Update: Everything We Know About a Potential Second Round of Money for Americans.....*
> 
> Lawmakers on both sides of the aisle have supported giving additional financial help for Americans as the coronavirus pandemic continues. But some may be cooling to the idea of a second round of stimulus checks and it's unclear when–if ever–Americans could see another payment.
> 
> ...


Oh, would I so LOVE for this to happen!!  Yup, got the check, spent the check, ready for more checks.


----------



## Rich29 (May 31, 2020)

Received our debit card today. Almost threw it away as junk mail because all the outside envelope said was
 Money Network Cardholder Services


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 10, 2020)

Got mine last month and got a notice yesterday it was coming?! Our government at work.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 1, 2020)

I did not get a check from the government.


----------

